# Giant Collection of Blobs, lots of color!



## RIBottleguy (Mar 1, 2016)

A few months ago a guy showed up at our bottle club with a decent selection of bottles.  He frustratingly dodged offers, his excuse being that he knew nothing about bottles, they were his fathers.  I managed to pry three blobs from him and gave him my contact info.  I was about to give up on hearing back from him when he called me last week.  His mother was selling her house, and he had to sell the bottles.  I went up to see them with another collector, and wow!  There were a ton of blobs, mostly amber as well as some other sodas.  We offered him a price and he accepted.
While we're still in the process of cleaning them, I can tell this will be fun!  There were about 400 total, we're still cleaning and photographing them.  Here are some of the better bottles.  

The winner by far, a super rare teal green Burkhardt from Phila.  Love the backwards S's too!







Another wild color, a John Gebhardt in olive green!






Two nice E. Wagners









Nice Indian beer and a Creedmoor Beer from Brooklyn









J. Gahm city!  This is a whole collection in itself!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 1, 2016)

Incredible score! The colors are beautiful.


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow nice! Congrats on your finds.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 1, 2016)

Great bottles! The colors are fantastic. I bet you guys are on cloud 9.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 6, 2016)

What a fantastic score.  That Burkhardt just rocks.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 6, 2016)

Lends indisputable evidence amber IS a color to be cherished! YOWZAR! Nice grouping. Jack


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Mar 7, 2016)

*Nice catch !!  That should keep you busy for a while ! 

I don't collect them myself, but many people do. They are 
an undervalued area of the hobby IMHO. 

Enjoy !!

Jim *


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 22, 2016)

That is a fine group you bought.  Super color on the Gahms.  Glad you were able to bring them back out in the open.

Scott


----------

